# Do Assassin Snails eat each other?



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like they are mating to me. I have two that have been latched together for the last 48 hours. But I think I read somewhere online that they don't cannibalize each other.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Ohhh.. I sure hope so! Because I would be a very very very sad panda to have one of my sins die on their 2nd day with me. I've only bred Apple Snails and they rode on their backs so I am scared and confused that right now I do not know if the Sins are eating each other or mating.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

yeah, they'll stay like that for days, just DOING IT AND DOING IT... It's disgusting and my snails are latched together in a shameless display of nature almost 90% of the time. And they're just terrible sluts as well, just latching on to whomever is closest when they feel the urge. MMMmmmMMmmmmm


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Do not disturb :icon_mrgr .they are mating, they will be like that for hours..you will see one of them is smaller in size than the other which I think is the male.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a very similar scene going on in my tank right now..


















Shrimpo, I'm noticing the size difference too. It looks like the female is almost twice the size of the male. Do you ever see the eggs?


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

tuffgong said:


> I have a very similar scene going on in my tank right now..
> Shrimpo, I'm noticing the size difference too. It looks like the female is almost twice the size of the male. Do you ever see the eggs?


Yes under rocks/driftwood/plants...they are individual eggs inside a square pocket/envelope.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay, I feel a bit of relief now! Both of them moved just a couple centimeters from where they were before, so I poked them with a stick and they are stuck to something cuz they won't budge so I'm guessing the snail on the bottom is holding on to the glass while the other one is latching on to it. And yes, there is a slight difference in size!

Thanks!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

You'll see their eggs soon... They look sorta like shark eggs.


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow cool, I'm excited. I didn't know Sharks laid eggs. I thought they had babies inside them and that the babies ate each other inside the womb. So I had to google it... and wow you can buy shark eggs?!

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=15+41+294&pcatid=294


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Found an egg just now... I guess there were more than 1 pair doing their thing because I found this egg on the other half of the tank. The tank is divided in half by a divider!


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Great pics Eden, nice and clear 

Oh ya, they're doing the nasty haha


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

congrats!


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

> Do Assassin Snails eat each other?


giggity


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, what is that suppose to mean? Anyways, another pair mated, but the egg again appeared on the other half of the divider! O_O


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

mordalphus said:


> giggity


Quote of the day! Still laughing!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2014)

*oh no*

Whoops! I thought mine were killing each other, so I separated them. Did I hurt them doing that?


----------

